# Tu t'es vu quand t'as bu ?



## alèm (14 Décembre 2003)

au début ça va : 







après ça devient dur...






et ensuite, bah...


----------



## iMax (15 Décembre 2003)

Elle a ramassé cette Punto... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est qui ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'était à l'AES ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2003)

...et ben !!!! piouuuuf ... et le conducteur va bien ????? 

Aaaah l'alcool au volant ... pô cool !


----------



## toph (15 Décembre 2003)

pas l'air grave , mais faut pas que ça recommence ou la pauvre punto finira pas tres bien!!!


----------



## alèm (15 Décembre 2003)

pauvre chien...


----------



## toph (15 Décembre 2003)

lequel, à droit ou à gauche ????


----------



## alèm (15 Décembre 2003)

toph a dit:
			
		

> lequel, à droit ou à gauche ????



miam pour la demoiselle... pour le truc à gauche, j'ai jamais trop aimé Bill (ni Boule d'ailleurs)...


----------



## toph (15 Décembre 2003)

Tu n'as pas été dresseur de chien il y a quelques temps


----------



## alèm (15 Décembre 2003)

toph a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'as pas été dresseur de chien il y a quelques temps



quoi, m'aurais-tu vu l'été à La Plage de St-Quentin ?


----------



## toph (15 Décembre 2003)

ben ouai m'in tchot avec t'in teckel mêm!!


----------



## supermoquette (15 Décembre 2003)

Génial cet iPod, j'en veux un!


----------



## iMax (15 Décembre 2003)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Génial cet iPod, j'en veux un!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2003)

toph a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'as pas été dresseur de chien il y a quelques temps



c'est décidé: je veux être réincarné en teckel  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_ça va devenir "Lemmy coquin"_


----------



## Sir (15 Décembre 2003)

Si le teckel souleve la jupe de la demoiselle , c'est que ca doit sentir pour la dessous


----------



## iMax (15 Décembre 2003)

Je n'ai pas rêvé, des posts ont disparu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! Lorna avait raison...


----------



## macinside (15 Décembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas rêvé, des posts ont disparu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu est sur que tu n'a pas bu ?


----------



## Sir (15 Décembre 2003)

Imax a tout a fait raison , des posts ont disparus !


----------



## iMax (15 Décembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu est sur que tu n'a pas bu ?



Non, non, il y'a avait des posts où tu dialoguais avec Sir. D'ailleurs, tu avais fini par dire un truc du style "on savais que tu n'étais pas comme tout le monde" avec les fautes d'orthographe en plus en parlant de Sir... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'hésitais te répondre que toi non plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais je me suis dit que ce n'était pas la peine...


----------



## Sir (15 Décembre 2003)

Merci Imax pour ton soutiens !


----------



## iMax (15 Décembre 2003)

Sir a dit:
			
		

> Merci Imax pour ton soutiens !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas rêvé, des posts ont disparu
> 
> 
> 
> ...








ouuuuf, je ne suis pas folle !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




quoique ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci iMax, pour le  *Lorna avait raison*











 que c'est bon à entendre (enfin à lire !!)


----------



## PetIrix (15 Décembre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ouuuuf, je ne suis pas folle !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai pas révé.
Sir avait bien posté une réponse à ceci.
Elle a disparu ?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## supermoquette (15 Décembre 2003)

ah c'est pas moi qui l'ai effacée


----------



## iMax (16 Décembre 2003)

C'est Mackie... Dès qu'il se fait scier, il se vexe et il efface... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pas fair-play tout ça


----------



## cham (16 Décembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> tu avais fini par dire un truc du style "on savais que tu n'étais pas comme tout le monde"



On est interdit de Think Different ici ?


----------



## iMax (16 Décembre 2003)

cham a dit:
			
		

> On est interdit de Think Different ici ?



...demande à Mackie, c'est de lui


----------



## Foguenne (16 Décembre 2003)

Sir a dit:
			
		

> Merci Imax pour ton soutiens !


Tu as retrouvé l'entrée du bar? 
Tu retrouveras donc la sortie tout seul...


----------



## macinside (16 Décembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> ...demande à Mackie, c'est de lui



je peu pas modifier un post dans le bar


----------

